# 2007 LRM HALL OF FAME INDUCTEE



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I want to take the time here on Layitlow to congratulate one of our clubs leaders and most recognizable members, Mr. Jesse Valadez Sr. as a Lifetime Contributer Honoree whom will be inducted into the Lowrider Hall of Fame this year. 

I'm sure that I can not only speak for the Imperials but for the entire worldwide Lowrider community by saying "thank you" for your many years of service, education, proliferation and just being there for us Lowriders as a brother and friend whether we know you personally or not. 

From me, I really appreciate all the time, talks and help you've given me. You deserved this years ago pops.


----------



## sixsixsix (Apr 26, 2007)

WAY TO GO MY BROTHER, AND JUST LIKE C.F. SAID THANKS FOR THOSE MANY YEARS OF SERVICE AND THOSE GOOD OLD TIMES.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

is he on lil?

how long has LRM been doing the hall of fame thing? couple of years right? 

congrats to Mr Valadez, well deserved.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 14 2007, 07:48 PM~8107231
> *is he on lil?
> 
> how long has LRM been doing the hall of fame thing? couple of years right?
> ...


He comes on Layitlow often but just observes.

The LRHoF is in it's 3rd year.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Well deserved. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## riden on whitewall (Jan 29, 2007)

thanks 4 keeping the hopes and dreams alive 4 people who dont think dreams can come true. congrats. thats a bad ass ride.


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Congratulations :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Jun 14 2007, 08:16 PM~8107399
> *Congratulations :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


 CONGTRAZ! O.G.


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

looooooooooong over due,Congrats Jessie :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

CONGRATS HE DESERVES IT HIM AND THE ROSE BOTH LEGENDS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

Congratulations Big Jesse! Whens the party :biggrin:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

The first round is on me


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Jun 14 2007, 10:37 PM~8108527
> *Congratulations! Whens the party :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



which ones NEWLIFE ELA?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Jun 14 2007, 10:39 PM~8108541
> *The first round is on me
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 14 2007, 07:58 PM~8107301
> *Well deserved.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X 1000


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 14 2007, 06:34 PM~8107116
> *I want to take the time here on Layitlow to congratulate one of our clubs leaders and most recognizable members, Mr. Jesse Valadez Sr. as a Lifetime Contributer Honoree  whom will be inducted into the Lowrider Hall of Fame this year.
> 
> I'm sure that I can not only speak for the Imperials but for the entire worldwide Lowrider community by saying "thank you" for your many years of service, education, proliferation and just being there for us Lowriders as a brother and friend whether we know you personally or not.
> ...


THANX FOR POSTING CRENSHAW....FROM BOTH MY FATHER AND I....TTT


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## REGENCY RIDER (Oct 12, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jun 14 2007, 11:10 PM~8108743
> *THANX FOR POSTING CRENSHAW....FROM BOTH MY FATHER AND I....TTT
> *


No thanks needed. I consider you guys as my extended family. It's a previlege to share these days with you guys. 

Long live Lowriding and the Imperials!

*And for everyone else, Jesse will/has seen this and he VERY much appreciates your respect and nice words.  *


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)

CONGRADS TO JESSE SR. AND THE IMPERIALS ORGANIZATION, KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK, WE'LL SEE YOU GUYS IN JULY. AGAIN CONGRADS!


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 14 2007, 08:34 PM~8107116
> *I want to take the time here on Layitlow to congratulate one of our clubs leaders and most recognizable members, Mr. Jesse Valadez Sr. as a Lifetime Contributer Honoree  whom will be inducted into the Lowrider Hall of Fame this year.
> 
> I'm sure that I can not only speak for the Imperials but for the entire worldwide Lowrider community by saying "thank you" for your many years of service, education, proliferation and just being there for us Lowriders as a brother and friend whether we know you personally or not.
> ...


Congrats, truly well deserved..


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

Hey Hey! Congratulations!! :biggrin:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

congratulations sir ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

congrats


----------



## lowlife62 (Feb 4, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Congratulations


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

:worship:


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

Congrats :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## liljuve13 (Apr 23, 2006)

Congratulations to the man that created the car that best defines lowriding, the "Gypsy Rose" Congrats Jesse Sr. :worship: :worship:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## biglucke (Jun 9, 2006)

congrats, its is wel deserved!! this car inspired me many years ago to step my game up, and still seeing him & the car still out is amazing. that in itself shows his dedication to this thing we call lowriding. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jun 14 2007, 11:10 PM~8108743
> *THANX FOR POSTING CRENSHAW....FROM BOTH MY FATHER AND I....TTT
> *


CONGRATS TO YOUR POPS. :thumbsup: I MEMBER WHEN I WAS IN HIGH SCHOOL AND GOT INTO THE LOWRIDER SCENE EVERYONE THOUGHT HE WAS MY DAD CAUSE IM A VALADEZ TOO, AND MY DADS NAME IS JESUS VALADEZ(JESSE) HOW EVERYONE CALLS HIM, MAY BE RELATED CAUSE I KNOW THAT VALADEZ IS A UNIQUE LAST NAME. :biggrin:


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

Yes, Many well said comments for a really nice and humble man. I want to continue the comments even if I said it once already. This man deserves to be inducted to the "Lowrider Hall of Fame". Yes, he has gone through many ups and downs but still appreciates the lowrider onda. I'm sure he would be the first to remind us that we have to start somewere and that somewhere starts with a dream. Also, He would say be a example of good character wherever you go. 

Jessie Congratulations! :thumbsup:


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

Congratulations Jessie! Well deserved you have put it down for the movement for more than thirty years. It's time they pay respect to the legends that paved the way for this life style to grow to what it is today.

Low Creations C.C
frisco 
Est. 74'


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CREEPIN_@Jun 16 2007, 07:10 AM~8115715
> *Yes, Many well said comments for a really nice and humble man. I want to continue the comments even if I said it once already. This man deserves to be inducted to the "Lowrider Hall of Fame". Yes, he has gone through many ups and downs but still appreciates the lowrider onda.  I'm sure he would be the first to remind us that we have to start somewere and that somewhere starts with a dream.  Also, He would say be a example of good character wherever you go.
> 
> Jessie  Congratulations!      :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I never really knew him, but knew of him and seen the Gypsy Rose (both) on the Blvd in lowridering's heyday.. This person and this car truly are legends. My hats off to you and your club.. Longevity through good and bad times, that's what legends are made of..

Often imitated but never duplicated..


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

Congratulations Jesse :thumbsup:


----------



## marcoman (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Jun 15 2007, 09:41 AM~8110157
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Great photo, thanks for sharing it dude. As for Jesse, good for him, it's been a while since I've seen him and wish him all the best. I hope to see him at the Imperials show next month.
~M~


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

TTT


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

Congrats from EASTSIDE CC.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Congrats.


----------



## Temptation O*C (Apr 26, 2005)

Congratz :thumbsup:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 14 2007, 07:34 PM~8107116
> *I want to take the time here on Layitlow to congratulate one of our clubs leaders and most recognizable members, Mr. Jesse Valadez Sr. as a Lifetime Contributer Honoree  whom will be inducted into the Lowrider Hall of Fame this year.
> 
> I'm sure that I can not only speak for the Imperials but for the entire worldwide Lowrider community by saying "thank you" for your many years of service, education, proliferation and just being there for us Lowriders as a brother and friend whether we know you personally or not.
> ...


Congratulations :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Congratulations to Jesse Valadez for playing such a significant role in Lowrider history. It was truly an honor displaying his beautiful ride, Gypsy Rose, in the "Bajitos y Suavecitos" Lowrider exhibit at the San Diego Automotive Museum.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jun 19 2007, 03:07 PM~8136233
> *Congratulations to Jesse Valadez for playing such a significant role in Lowrider history.  It was truly an honor displaying his beautiful ride, Gypsy Rose, in the "Bajitos y Suavecitos" Lowrider exhibit at the San Diego Automotive Museum.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2007)

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>*Congratulations Jesse Valadez...See you at "THE IMPERIALS SHOW"!!!*</span>


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

I WANT TO TAKE TIME AND THANK EVERYONE WHO HAS RESPONDED AND CONGRADULATED MY FATHER, JESSE VALADEZ SR...I HAVE INFORMED MY DAD ABOUT THIS THREAD ON LAYITLOW AND HE SENDS HIS THANKS IN RETURN TO ALL WHO HAVE SUPPORTED THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND HOW GYPSY ROSE HAS INFLUENCED MANY GENERATIONS FOR OVER THIRTY-FIVE YEARS. 

THANK YOU...


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

:biggrin: Appreciate the gratitude and the leadership!!


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

Congradulations is not enough for this close friend of mine. This recongition is long over due for Big Jesse because it was his car the "Gypsy Rose" that showed this Country what a lowrider really is on "Chico and the Man" and that was the first Latino national TV show clear back in the 70's and because of that and all he has accomplished with his car club and yes he is a living legend today and forever. In the foto below is TECHNIQUES, IMPERIALS, LATIN LORDS and DE AQUELLAS car clubs. Friends to the end!







:nicoderm: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jun 22 2007, 02:39 PM~8156735
> *Congradulations is not enough for this close friend of mine.  This recongition is long over due for Big Jesse because it was his car the "Gypsy Rose" that showed this Country what a lowrider really is on "Chico and the Man" and that was the  first Latino national TV show clear back in the 70's and because of that and all he has accomplished with his car club and yes he is a living legend today and forever.  In the foto below is TECHNIQUES, IMPERIALS, LATIN LORDS and DE AQUELLAS car clubs.  Friends to the end!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice words OG Pete, see you at the HG show.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jun 20 2007, 09:28 PM~8145292
> *I WANT TO TAKE TIME AND THANK EVERYONE WHO HAS RESPONDED AND CONGRADULATED MY FATHER, JESSE VALADEZ SR...I HAVE INFORMED MY DAD ABOUT THIS THREAD ON LAYITLOW AND HE SENDS HIS THANKS IN RETURN TO ALL WHO HAVE SUPPORTED THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND HOW GYPSY ROSE HAS INFLUENCED MANY GENERATIONS FOR OVER THIRTY-FIVE YEARS.
> 
> THANK YOU...
> *


I'D ALSO LIKE TO GIVE ME CONGRATS TO UR POPS FOR PUTTING IT DOWN LIKE EVERYBODY ALREADY STATED....YOU DIDN'T HAVE TO KNOW ALOT OF PEOPLE IN THIS LOWRIDING COMMUNITY TO KNOW WHO UR POPS WAS...ALL YOU HAD TO HAVE WAS PASSION AND PEOPLE LIKE MR VALADEZ ALWAYS CAME TO MIND....TELL HIM THANK YOU FOR HIS CONTRIBUTIONS TO THE LOWRIDING LIFESTYLE AND FINALLY ONE MORE POSITIVE THING TO ADD TO HIS RESUME ON THIS LOWRIDING WAY OF LIFE.......


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>Back "To The Top" con mucho respecto.</span>*


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jun 24 2007, 02:57 PM~8167055
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>Back "To The Top" con mucho respecto.</span>
> *


TTT for a living legend.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jun 25 2007, 03:09 PM~8173316
> *TTT for a living legend.
> *


Thats right...I'd like us to keep this topic active until the ceremony in October.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Imperials #1


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

Good job Jessie


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

FIRST CLASS GUY AND CLUB


----------



## KANDYLAND (Feb 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ArnGar (Jun 4, 2007)

I remember the first time I met Jesse at the Safeway lot back in 1981. I just graduated high school and was looking to get into my element. "LOWRIDING!" Jesse and Raul Hoyo were there with the Gypsy Rose and Technical Extacy. To be honest, I was a bit start struck because the only time I saw these rides were at the RG Canning car shows. So I'm thinking that these guys are going to be stuck on themselves and have a bad attitude because of their cars and because of the trails they had blazed within the lowriding community. Man, was I wrong! 

Jesse is one of the most humble men I have ever met, even to this day. Always willing to say hi, hang out, talk, laugh and lend a hand whenever he was able to and with no attitude what-so-ever. You never acted like you were someone special and because of that Jesse, you "ARE" someone special.

Jesse, I would like to personally thank you for your open arms and being my friend. You are an example for all of us to emulate. You are a good man. That is why you are receiving this award. The fact that you own the world's most popular lowrider is simply icing on the cake for all of us in the lowriding community. Congrats Jesse!

Arnold Ontes
(past Imperials member)


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## KANDYLAND (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 14 2007, 07:39 AM~8307139
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*
When you look up lowriding legend in the dictionary you will see a picture of Jesse & the Rose. 
Con mucho respecto mi Amigo. 
:worship: *


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

I remember the first time I met Jesse at the Safeway lot back in 1981. I just graduated high school and was looking to get into my element. "LOWRIDING!" Jesse and Raul Hoyo were there with the Gypsy Rose and Technical Extacy. To be honest, I was a bit start struck because the only time I saw these rides were at the RG Canning car shows.* So I'm thinking that these guys are going to be stuck on themselves and have a bad attitude because of their cars and because of the trails they had blazed within the lowriding community. Man, was I wrong!* 

Jesse is one of the most humble men I have ever met, even to this day. Always willing to say hi, hang out, talk, laugh and lend a hand whenever he was able to and with no attitude what-so-ever. You never acted like you were someone special and because of that Jesse, you "ARE" someone special.

Jesse, I would like to personally thank you for your open arms and being my friend. You are an example for all of us to emulate. You are a good man. That is why you are receiving this award. *The fact that you own the world's most popular lowrider is simply icing on the cake for all of us in the lowriding community.* Congrats Jesse!

Arnold Ontes
(past Imperials member)
COULD NOT HAVE SAID IT BETTER . I HAVE NEVER MET HIM PERSONALLY BUT MAN DO I REMEMBER WATCHING THAT RIDE CRUISE ON BY WHEN_ CHICO AND THE MAN_ CAME ON. ME AND MY PRIMOS WOULD ALL RUN TO THE T.V AND BEHAVE FOR THAT MINUTE AND ALL TALK ABOUT HOW ONE DAY WE WOULD OWN A" 64" LOWRIDER . CONGRATS ON YOUR MUCH DUE AWARD !!!!!


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@Jul 17 2007, 11:01 PM~8334279
> *I remember the first time I met Jesse at the Safeway lot back in 1981. I just graduated high school and was looking to get into my element. "LOWRIDING!" Jesse and Raul Hoyo were there with the Gypsy Rose and Technical Extacy. To be honest, I was a bit start struck because the only time I saw these rides were at the RG Canning car shows. So I'm thinking that these guys are going to be stuck on themselves and have a bad attitude because of their cars and because of the trails they had blazed within the lowriding community. Man, was I wrong!
> 
> Jesse is one of the most humble men I have ever met, even to this day. Always willing to say hi, hang out, talk, laugh and lend a hand whenever he was able to and with no attitude what-so-ever. You never acted like you were someone special and because of that Jesse, you "ARE" someone special.
> ...


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>TTT for a living legend "Big Jesse"</span>*


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

The ceremony is coming!


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>Just saw Sept. 07 LRM today. "BIG PROPS Jesse"! You deserve this and a whole lot more. </span>* :thumbsup: :wave: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jul 22 2007, 07:11 PM~8366423
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>Just saw Sept. 07 LRM today.  "BIG PROPS Jesse"!  You deserve this and a whole lot more.  </span> :thumbsup:  :wave:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:
> *


 Is there a feature in it?


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: 

LRM featured Jesse Sr. this month. It's been a long time since I bought this mag. I gotta get this one!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Jul 22 2007, 10:05 PM~8367926
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> LRM featured Jesse Sr. this month. It's been a long time since I bought this mag. I gotta get this one!
> *


 :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

If anyone has the current issue of LRM, can you post Jesse's feature please?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 23 2007, 10:03 PM~8376344
> *If anyone has the current issue of LRM, can you post Jesse's feature please?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm glad he's my friend, plain and simple.


----------



## BLVD66 (Apr 13, 2005)

x2 :thumbsup: CONGRATS JESSE SR.


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

i rember seein this car at lrm indy maybe in 99-00 it was on tour with loco 64. and it s funny how you knew who the oldschoolers were because that car was a magmet and other people just walked past it and went towards loco 64. i spent a good hour looking at the car congrats to jesse.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt!


----------



## KANDYLAND (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

CONGRATS HOMIE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

congratulations :thumbsup:


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

There have been many legends, leaders and mentors in the world of “Sports”.... 

In Football, the Green Bay Packers had Vince Lombardi. As head coach he led his team to 5 World Championships, including winners of the first 2 Super Bowls’ in 1967 and 1968.

In Baseball, the New York Yankees had Casey Stengel.  As manager he led his team to 7 World Series titles from 1949 to 1958, including 5 titles in a row.

In Basketball, the Boston Celtics had Red Auerbauch. As head coach he led his team to 9 NBA World Championships from 1950 to 1966, including 8 NBA titles in a row.

In Lowriding, the Imperials Car Club have Jesse Valadez. As president he led our "team" to the top of our sport for 12 consecutive years from 1972 to 1984. He was president again from 1999 to 2000 and in 2003. He has been a club member, leader and mentor with the Imperials since 1967. To add to his legacy he is also the owner of the “World’s Most Popular Lowrider”, the Gyspy Rose Car. And soon he will become a legend as he is about to be inducted into the Lowrider Hall of Fame class of 2007. Jesse is the epitome of what Lowriding is all about.

On behalf of Jesse Valadez Sr. we want to thank Lowrider Magazine for the honor and prestige that will be given to him on Saturday, October 20th, 2007 when he is inducted into the Lowrider Hall of Fame.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

It's an honor to be a member along side a lowriding legend.

Congradulations Big Jesse!!!!!


----------



## sexymarth (Jul 9, 2002)

JESSIE, NOBODY ELSE DESERVES IT AS MUCH AS U DO! 

YOUR THE DEFINITION OF A TRUE O.G.RIDER!
& I VERY MUCH RESPECT THAT.

IM GLAD THAT WE BECAME SUCH GOOD FRIENDS!
THANKS FOR BEING THERE FOR ME IN ONE OF OUR TOUGHEST TIMES EVER!
I'LL NEVER FORGET THAT,

CONGRATULATIONS HUNNY! SEE YOU SOON.

MUCHOS BESOS!

MARTHA SANCHEZ
O.G.RIDER
TU ESPOSA


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

Congrats Jesse!


----------



## CHEVYMAMA (Feb 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 14 2007, 08:34 PM~8107116
> *I want to take the time here on Layitlow to congratulate one of our clubs leaders and most recognizable members, Mr. Jesse Valadez Sr. as a Lifetime Contributer Honoree  whom will be inducted into the Lowrider Hall of Fame this year.
> 
> I'm sure that I can not only speak for the Imperials but for the entire worldwide Lowrider community by saying "thank you" for your many years of service, education, proliferation and just being there for us Lowriders as a brother and friend whether we know you personally or not.
> ...



WHAT A NICE PIC OF JESSE CAN'T WAIT TO WATCH HIM BE HONORED THIS SATURDAY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVYMAMA (Feb 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAJARO LOCO_@Oct 19 2007, 01:47 PM~9039917
> *There have been many legends, leaders and mentors in the world of “Sports”....
> 
> In Lowriding, the Imperials Car Club have Jesse Valadez.  As president he led our "team" to the top of our sport for 12 consecutive years from 1972 to 1984.  He was president again from 1999 to 2000 and in 2003.  He has been a club member, leader and mentor with the Imperials since 1967.  To add to his legacy he is also the owner of the “World’s Most Popular Lowrider”, the Gyspy Rose Car.  And soon he will become a legend as he is about to be inducted into the Lowrider Hall of Fame class of 2007. Jesse is the epitome of what Lowriding is all about.
> ...


STRONG GOOD WORDS!!!! COULDN'T OF SAID IT ANY BETTER :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## KANDYLAND (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

CON TODO RESPETO!!!!
:worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVYMAMA (Feb 21, 2006)

A COUPLE OF PICS I TOOK


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

LRM HALL OF FAME

Check out the ring! :biggrin:


----------



## bay area Rollerz (May 31, 2005)

CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

The living legend Jesse "Gypsy Rose" Veladez 

Congrats Jesse, On your LRM "Hall Of Fame" induction. Sorry, We were unable to make the Banquet Saturday but we were with you in spirit because you deserve it more then anybody I know in lowriding today. I am proud to say that your a good friend of mine also with our car club members from the different chapters. Jesse thank you for all the years of dedication and loyalty you have showed to IMPERIALS Los Angeles car club because you show what it takes to be in one car club and only one car club and for all you have done for the "Lowriding Community World Wide". 

Otra Ves Jesse, Gracias por todo.


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Oct 21 2007, 09:42 PM~9054728
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: A GREAT MAN


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------

